# Ginkgo Biloba for SSRI Sexual Dysfunction



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

After six months of being on Celexa, my once severe SA is completely gone...but so is my libido. 

I tried Wellbutrin, but that negated the benifits of the Celexa and only marginally helped with libido.

So I've heard Ginkgo Biloba might help. Has anyone ever tried it? It's marketed as a memory enhancer.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

The only herb that i think would be able to have any effect is Icariin (Horny Goat Weed). It looks promosing for a whole lot of things, and has testoserone mimicking properties.

Its cheap so wort a try.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

soaringfalcon11 said:


> After six months of being on Celexa, my once severe SA is completely gone...but so is my libido.
> 
> I tried Wellbutrin, but that negated the benifits of the Celexa and only marginally helped with libido.
> 
> So I've heard Ginkgo Biloba might help. Has anyone ever tried it? It's marketed as a memory enhancer.


i used ginkgo biloba for that problem while i was on Paxil...it definetly helped, , but it made my OCD alot worse for some reason. i couldnt take it at school, (not that i would need to lol) because it made me anxious and OCD more. but the thing was, it didnt really fix the reduced libido part....it just made the whole process easier and work like its supposed to. i wasnt really worried about reduced libido in the first place....i was actually trying to counteract the apathy caused by Paxil.....i think both problems are caused by low dopamine levels. Ginkgo can raise dopamine levels, but only to a certain extent.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Has anyone tried Yohimbine for this problem?


----------



## garbenja (Jan 31, 2013)

There are studies that show Ginko Biloba can help depression, anxiety while giving you better sexual health. It could take up to 12 weeks to see the full affect. There are contraindications with G.B. It thins your blood so don't take aspirin, advil etc. Since it plays a role in your neurotransmitters in your brain, you SHOULD NOT take it while your on antidepressants! It can lead to serotonin syndrome which can cause death. I've tried many SSRI's, St. John's wart and others. I stopped everything and am just trying Ginko Biloba, so we will see.


----------



## cjarm (Mar 13, 2015)

I love this stuff been using it for years! I started in University to help me study. I takes along time to build up in your system though, I'm talking 6 months of consistent before you see the effects...but thats what you get with all natural products. Heres a website I found that explains he benefits in clear English: ginkgoplanet.com


----------

